# 

## nickmoni

Witajcie,
proponuję rozwinięcie nowego tematu.
Bez czego nie wyobrażacie sobie życia w domu? Jaki zakup uważacie za strzał w dziesiątkę? Poniżej dzielę się swoimi przemyśleniami a liczę, że ktoś mnie zainspiruje do nowych zakupów  :smile:  

Moje rzeczy, bez których nie wyobrażam już sobie życia (ale też bardzo uniwersalne, więc podejrzewam, że większość się ze mną zgodzi):

1.auto
2.suszarka kondensacyjna
3. roomba
4.zmywarka.

----------


## cezary.pl

5. zamiast roomby, odkurzacz centralny
6. szafa na broń palną

----------


## mariober

woda , prąd

----------


## Misterhajt

Bez zadaszonego tarasu.

----------


## Elfir

auto mieliśmy już mieszkając w mieszkaniu. Zmywarkę także. Odkurzacz również. 
Nie mieliśmy ogrodu z prywatnym miejscem do siedzenia, osłoniętym od sąsiadów. I tego żadne mieszkanie w mieście nie da. 

I nie mamy sąsiadów za ścianą.

----------


## ave!

- ogrodu, tarasu
- spiżarki, garderoby, innego pomieszczenia na gadżety  :big lol: 
- kominka (od tylu lat ciągle nam się podoba)
- sąsiadów, ale dopiero za płotem
- wszelkie sprzęty ułatwiające typu zmywarka etc _chyba_ przydatne są i w mieszkaniu, ale np sprzęt muzyczny i jego moc łatwiej jest docenić w domu :big grin: 
-przestrzeni

----------


## tkaczor123

Ogród , taras , basen, kominek, klimatyzacja,spiżarka, zmywarka,  suszarka kondensacyjna tak na szybko

----------


## Robbson

...Rodziny

----------


## namira

> ...Rodziny


O, to tak jak u mnie :yes:  i bardziej konkretnie -  to nie wyobrażam sobie mieszkania w domu bez mężczyzny.

----------


## brylekpl

> 5. zamiast roomby, odkurzacz centralny
> 6. szafa na broń palną


zamiast odkurzacza centralnego - sprzataczka

----------


## Stermaj

bez.. Warsztaciku, gdzie mogę sobie pomajsterkować i nie sprzątać. No tak za każdym razem jak naśmiecę, tylko jak mi się chce  :smile: 
bez.. Stryszku na "przydasie" nigdy się nieprzydające.
bez.. Piwniczki na przetwory i inne ulubione napoje  :smile: 
bez.. Garażu na przynajmniej 2 samochody. Teraz już przydałby się na 4 bo są dwie rodziny.
bez.. Wentylacji mechanicznej z filtrami odsmogowującymi. Sąsiedzi dobrze dają "popalić".
bez.. Zgodnego życia z sąsiadami. Dobry sąsiad doglądnie, przypilnuje, odstraszy intruzów.
bez.. Podręcznej spiżareczki przy kuchni.
bez.. Zmywarki do naczyń?  No nie zmywarka mi niepotrzebna bo stałbym się zbędny w domu  :smile: 
bez.. Możliwości ciągłego a może okresowego modernizowania domu. Tak tak po 20 czy 30 latach trzeba zawsze coś zmienić nic nie jest wieczne. Do tego trzeba przygotować dom nie myśleć, że jak się coś robi to na 99 lat.

----------


## Adam626

Na początku rzeczy które uważam za zbędne 
1. Kominek
2. Klimatyzacja (być moze na piętrze by się przydała ale na parterze jest zbędna)
3. Raczej zbędne są tarasy i wszelkie balkony na piętrze (przydatny jest duży zadaszony taras na parterze np 20m2
4. Wszelkie skosy i inne formy niepełnych kondygnacji

Rzeczy które uważam za niezbędne
1. Garaż min 40m2
2. Pralnia (miejsce na prasowalnice, suszarki, kubły na brudy)
3. Dodatkowe pomieszczenie typu spiżarnia
4. Przynajmniej 2 prysznice + wanna
5. Wentylacja mechzniczna

W mojej ocenie nie ma też czegoś takiego jak za duży dom. Im większy tym lepszy. Za duże mogą być jedynie koszty wzniesienia lub utrzymania ale im większy dom tym wygodniejszy 300m2 (z garażem) będzie odpowiednie dla 4-5 osób. 140m2 + garaż będzie ciasnei nie zapewni oczekiwanego komfortu.

Suszarka bębnowa uważam jest przereklamowana. można mieć ale nie jest niezbędna ani czymś co jest jakieś super w porównaniu do mozliwosci rozstawienia kilku suszarek zwykłych

Brak odkurzacza centralnego postrzegam raczej w kategorii błędu

----------


## majka112

300m2 sprzątania...sama przyjemność.

----------


## Elfir

kogoś, kogo stać na budowę 300m2, stać na pomoc domową.

----------


## Adam626

Sprzatanie jest moim zdaniem proporcjonalne do ilosci osob i powstajacego balaganu. To nie jest az tak ze 300m2 to 2 x wiecej sprzatania niz na 150m2. Zgadzam sie ze np odkurzenie calosci jest sporym wysilkiem w porownaniu np do odkurzenia mieszkania 50m2

----------


## Darek Volke

Drugiej połowy a reszta jest nie ważna i nie ma znaczenia  :smile:

----------


## CityMatic

Ławeczki przed domem lub ogrodem

----------


## cactus

Garażu w budynku... ogrodu za domem... pomieszczenia na graty...dwóch łazienek (jak są kobitki w domu)... no tarasu też, niekoniecznie zadaszonego bo zabiera za dużo słońca w salonie. 


Bez czego mogę żyć a nawet nie chce: kominek.... klima... salon powyzej 35m2... i nie nawidze skosów w domu dlatego zbudowałem pełne pietro.
irobota mam ale nie używam prawie wcale, odkurzenie jednego pokoju zajmuje mu wiecej niż człowiekowi całego domu, do tego sam zrobie to dokładniej.

----------


## cezary.pl

> zamiast odkurzacza centralnego - sprzataczka


Nie ma przeciw wskazań, aby sprzątaczka korzystała z odkurzacza centralnego :big grin:

----------


## jo.anna

W moim przypadku dom jest dopiero w planach, ale to na co nie mogę się doczekać, to:
-cisza, w mieście nie ma na to specjalnie szans, a dom wg mnie powinien być właśnie taką ostoją, miejscem relaksu,
-zieleń (ogród, las), brakuje mi bliskości natury, tego specyficznego zapachu powietrza...czystego powietrza  :big grin: 
-auto - dla mnie niezbędne, zarówno w mieście jak i poza nim, bardzo ułatwia przemieszczanie się  :wink: 
-zmywarka już jest, chociaż dom dopiero w planach i przyznaje, że baardzo ułatwia życie
-kominek i schody, to może zabrzmieć troche dziwnie, ale są to dwie rzeczy, które automatycznie przychodzą mi do głowy, kiedy myśle "dom" - też tak uważacie?

----------


## Pawel_13

> W moim przypadku dom jest dopiero w planach, ale to na co nie mogę się doczekać, to:
> -cisza, w mieście nie ma na to specjalnie szans, a dom wg mnie powinien być właśnie taką ostoją, miejscem relaksu,
> -zieleń (ogród, las), brakuje mi bliskości natury, tego specyficznego zapachu powietrza...czystego powietrza 
> -auto - dla mnie niezbędne, zarówno w mieście jak i poza nim, bardzo ułatwia przemieszczanie się 
> -zmywarka już jest, chociaż dom dopiero w planach i przyznaje, że baardzo ułatwia życie
> -kominek i *schody*, to może zabrzmieć troche dziwnie, ale są to dwie rzeczy, które automatycznie przychodzą mi do głowy, kiedy myśle "dom" - też tak uważacie?


Rzeczywiście trochę dziwne  :wink:  Bo wg mnie jeśli tylko wielkość działki na to pozwala to powinno się unikać schodów i iść w konstrukcję parterową. Te schody to dla mnie właśnie minus mieszkań w blokach, którego można uniknąć w domu.

----------


## jo.anna

Cóż, też racja, bieganie po schodach może z czasem okazać się uciążliwe. 
Chociaż działka już kupiona, projekt domu jeszcze nie został wybrany, działka ma na tyle uniwersalną szerokość, że nie będzie z wyborem większego problemu.
Jeszcze się spieramy jeśli chodzi o piętra (nie tylko Ty, Pawle, masz względem schodów tak praktyczne podejście  :wink:  ), natomiast z wyborem działki nie było większych problemów, okolica jest tak piękna, że urzekła i mnie i męża  :big grin: 
Oczywiście nie kierowaliśmy się w wyborze jedynie estetyką, jednak po obejrzeniu niezliczonej ilości działek, które - teoretycznie - spełniały nasze wymogi, zdecydowaliśmy się na te z sąsiedztwem pięknego lasu, który będziemy mogli podziwiać z okien  :big grin:

----------


## Elfir

żadnych schodów!

----------


## Bertha

> żadnych schodów!


Schody trzeszczące prowadzące do sypialni na piętrze mogą ci ocalić życie, to alarm działajacy bez prądu  :big lol:

----------


## Kemotxb

Schody są fajne  :smile: . A w domu ważne są miejsca na rzeczy ... na które w mieszkaniu nie ma miejsca. Garderoby, schowki, składziki to musi w domu być. No i wiatrołap czyli coś co oddziela te wszystkie kurtki, buty, parasole od reszty domu, wchodzisz rozbierasz się wkładasz kapcie, zamykasz drzwi i jesteś oddzielony od widoku sterty buciorów

----------


## Iscra

To ja dom buduję, żeby schodów wreszcie nie mieć (coraz starsza też jestem, a nie młodsza, chlip), a tu są tacy, co dom chcą dla schodów budować  :big grin:

----------


## Arturo72

> To ja dom buduję, żeby schodów wreszcie nie mieć (coraz starsza też jestem, a nie młodsza, chlip), a tu są tacy, co dom chcą dla schodów budować


Nie chlipaj,mam takie samo zdanie co do schodów   :wink: 
Jeszcze bokiem wyjdą im te schody   :smile: 

A kobiety są zawsze młode i piękne   :wink:

----------


## jo.anna

Widze, że swoim umiłowaniem do schodów wzbudziłam sporą kontrowersje  :ohmy:  
To żeby poprowadzić dyskusje dalej, wyznam jeszcze, że zdecydowaliśmy się na kupno działki na osiedlu, odgrodzonym, oświetlonym, monitorowanym, z bramą wjazdową. 
Co mi na ten temat powiecie?  :big grin: 
Udogodnienie bez którego nie wyobrażacie sobie domu? W końcu to bezpieczeństwo, wygoda...a może wręcz przeciwnie i lepiej budować się zupełnie niezależnie? Jestem ciekawa Waszego zdania, skoro odnośnie schodów kompletnie sie ze mną nie zgadzacie  :tongue:

----------


## Kaizen

Ja mam monitoring, alarm, bramę - wszystko pilnuje mojego terenu. Wspólny teren to spadek czujnosci i bezpieczenstwa.
Schody to zlo. A robienie ich po to, zeprowadziły do pomieszczeń w których są skosy to zło do kwadratu.

----------


## Arturo72

> Widze, że swoim umiłowaniem do schodów wzbudziłam sporą kontrowersje  
> To żeby poprowadzić dyskusje dalej, wyznam jeszcze, że zdecydowaliśmy się na kupno działki na osiedlu, odgrodzonym, oświetlonym, monitorowanym, z bramą wjazdową. 
> Co mi na ten temat powiecie? 
> Udogodnienie bez którego nie wyobrażacie sobie domu? W końcu to bezpieczeństwo, wygoda...a może wręcz przeciwnie i lepiej budować się zupełnie niezależnie? Jestem ciekawa Waszego zdania, skoro odnośnie schodów kompletnie sie ze mną nie zgadzacie


Mieszkam na podmiejskiej wsi,do dziś nie mam ogrodzenia frontowego   :wink:  
Do dziś żyje i cieszę się zdrowiem ale co prawda nikt nie zna jutra   :smile:

----------


## jo.anna

> Ja mam monitoring, alarm, bramę - wszystko pilnuje mojego terenu. Wspólny teren to spadek czujnosci i bezpieczenstwa.
> Schody to zlo. A robienie ich po to, zeprowadziły do pomieszczeń w których są skosy to zło do kwadratu.


Racja, można to wszystko zrobić samemu, na swojej działce, z tym że ja, po zbudowaniu domu, będę to wszystko już miała zrobione, nie będe już musiała sobie zaprzątać tym głowy. Myśle, że to całkiem wygodne...

----------


## Kaizen

> Racja, można to wszystko zrobić samemu, na swojej działce, z tym że ja, po zbudowaniu domu, będę to wszystko już miała zrobione, nie będe już musiała sobie zaprzątać tym głowy. Myśle, że to całkiem wygodne...


Ale mniej bezpieczne. Mieszkałem w bloku 40 mieszkań. Obcy nikogo nie dziwił. Do tego gamonie wymyslili, żeby zamontować przycisk otwierający bramę. Efekt - dwa samochody wyjechały bez zgody ich właścicieli. Kilka samochodów wjechało, i wyjechało z przedmiotami których właściciele nie wyrazili na to zgody. Przycisk nadal działa.

Wspólne "zabezpieczenie" osiedla to tylko złudzenie bezpieczeństwa, a realny koszt i inwestycyjny i utrzymania.

----------


## piotrek0m

Wspólne zabezpieczenie bloków, osiedli, to złudzenie. Ale OK, mieszkańcy mają psychologicznie dobre samopoczucie, że niby są bezpieczniejsi. W okolicach domków praktycznie nie ma domokrążców, sprzedawców i wszelkiej maści ulotkarzy. Całe szczęście, że im się po prostu nie opłaca tam szwendać, za mało ludzi na metrze kwadratowym. Ulice też bardziej są puste i ewentualny spacerowicz łatwiej się rzuca w oczy. Jednak też myślę o kilku kamerach wokoło domu ...

----------


## kemot_p

> Widze, że swoim umiłowaniem do schodów wzbudziłam sporą kontrowersje


Mi też schody nie przeszkadzają, nawet nie rozważałem partnerówki. W razie W mam zaplanowany dodatkowy pokój na parterze.

A w temacie wątku - nie wyobrażam sobie domu bez tarasu i kominka  :tongue:

----------


## jo.anna

> Ale mniej bezpieczne. Mieszkałem w bloku 40 mieszkań. Obcy nikogo nie dziwił. Do tego gamonie wymyslili, żeby zamontować przycisk otwierający bramę. Efekt - dwa samochody wyjechały bez zgody ich właścicieli. Kilka samochodów wjechało, i wyjechało z przedmiotami których właściciele nie wyrazili na to zgody. Przycisk nadal działa.
> 
> Wspólne "zabezpieczenie" osiedla to tylko złudzenie bezpieczeństwa, a realny koszt i inwestycyjny i utrzymania.


Wszystko też zależy od rodzaju tego zabezpieczenia. Przycisk otwierający bramę, to wg mnie żadne zabezpieczenie. Na naszym przyszłym osiedlu jest stróżówka przy bramie, mieszkańcy mają też pilota do tej bramy, no i są kamery, przed bramą jak i na samym osiedlu.

----------


## jo.anna

> Wspólne zabezpieczenie bloków, osiedli, to złudzenie. Ale OK, mieszkańcy mają psychologicznie dobre samopoczucie, że niby są bezpieczniejsi. W okolicach domków praktycznie nie ma *domokrążców, sprzedawców i wszelkiej maści ulotkarzy*. Całe szczęście, że im się po prostu nie opłaca tam szwendać, za mało ludzi na metrze kwadratowym. Ulice też bardziej są puste i ewentualny spacerowicz łatwiej się rzuca w oczy. Jednak też myślę o kilku kamerach wokoło domu ...


Nasze przyszłe osiedle leży nieco na uboczu, przy lesie, na skraju miejscowości, więc nie sądzę, że będzie "atrakcyjnym" punktem dla takich ludzi...

----------


## jo.anna

> Mi też schody nie przeszkadzają, nawet nie rozważałem partnerówki. W razie W mam zaplanowany dodatkowy pokój na parterze.
> 
> A w temacie wątku - nie wyobrażam sobie domu bez tarasu i kominka


No cóż, najfajniejsze we własnym domu chyba i tak jest to, że jest własny, więc czy to kupując czy budując swoje cztery kąty, człowiek kieruje się własnymi preferencjami  :big grin:

----------


## Elfir

Z doświadczenia gościa twierdzę, że takie zamykane osiedla zniechęcają do wizyt.
Musisz się albo tłumaczyć cieciowi, albo czekać aż ci jaśnie państwo łaskawie otworzą. 
Przestaliśmy odwiedzać.
Utrudniają też jakąkolwiek współprace z kurierami, wykonawcami.

----------


## Kaizen

> No cóż, najfajniejsze we własnym domu chyba i tak jest to, że jest własny,


Dokładnie.
A w Twoim osiedlu jak to jest zorganizowane? Masz swój skrawek gruntu (jesteś jedynym właścicielem w KW) i jest jakiś kawałek gruntu wspólny pod te szlabany, wspólne ogrodzenie, budkę ochroniarzy, drogę wewnętrzną, chodniczki, wiatę śmietnikową itd.?
To takiego domu sobie nie wyobrażam. Zarządzanie rzeczą wspólną zwłaszcza przy wielu właścicielach jest dla mnie nie do zniesienia (patrz wspomniany przycisk, ale podobnych przykładów tam było na pęczki). To była pierwsza przyczyna, przez którą zacząłem poważnie myśleć o domu (i odkrywać kolejne jego zalety). Niestety, nie udało mi się lekko nie wdepnąć - mam wspólną drogę. Ale każdy robi z nią, co chce (znaczy chce, to rozjeżdża, chce, to utwardza). Ale mam nadzieję na podrzucenie tego jaja gminie.

----------


## jo.anna

> Z doświadczenia gościa twierdzę, że takie zamykane osiedla zniechęcają do wizyt.
> Musisz się albo tłumaczyć cieciowi, albo czekać aż ci jaśnie państwo łaskawie otworzą. 
> Przestaliśmy odwiedzać.
> Utrudniają też jakąkolwiek współprace z kurierami, wykonawcami.


Kurierzy i wykonawcy zazwyczaj nie przyjeżdżają spontanicznie tylko zapowiedziani, tak samo jest zazwyczaj z gośćmi - umawiasz się ze znajomymi albo chociaż dzwonisz, żeby spytać, czy są w domu. 
Nie widzę w tym problemu, wystarczy osobę z ochrony uprzedzić, że ktoś taki przyjedzie i że można go wpuścić  :wink:

----------


## piotrek0m

> Nie widzę w tym problemu, wystarczy osobę z ochrony uprzedzić, że ktoś taki przyjedzie i że można go wpuścić


A tak zapytuję z ciekawości - taki cieć - przecież on wszystko widzi, zna nasze zwyczaje, zna dni naszej nieobecności, wie kto kogo i jak często odwiedza.... ma wszystko na tacy, podejrzy sobie na kamerach nasze zakupy ... jaki to problem taką informację "sprzedać" komuś? Tak myślę, że poczucie bezpieczeństwa odbywa się kosztem prywatności... wracam nawalony nad ranem - cieć widzi, kłócę się z mężem - cieć słyszy... a jak tu kochanka zaprosić w trakcie delegacji małżonka ?!
 :cool:

----------


## kaszpir007

> Mieszkam na podmiejskiej wsi,do dziś nie mam ogrodzenia frontowego   
> Do dziś żyje i cieszę się zdrowiem ale co prawda nikt nie zna jutra


U nas ogrodzenie powstało szybciej niż dom.

I tak kiedyś nie dopilnowaliśmy aby stolarz zamknął bramę za sobą , to później w nocy zobaczyliśmy w oknie w sypialni lisa zaglądającego do nas  :smile: 
I trzeba było biegać po działce 3000m2 i lisa wykurzyć a ten skurczybyk nie miał ochoty jakoś ...

----------


## jo.anna

> A tak zapytuję z ciekawości - taki cieć - przecież on wszystko widzi, zna nasze zwyczaje, zna dni naszej nieobecności, wie kto kogo i jak często odwiedza.... ma wszystko na tacy, podejrzy sobie na kamerach nasze zakupy ... jaki to problem taką informację "sprzedać" komuś? Tak myślę, że poczucie bezpieczeństwa odbywa się kosztem prywatności... wracam nawalony nad ranem - cieć widzi, kłócę się z mężem - cieć słyszy... a jak tu kochanka zaprosić w trakcie delegacji małżonka ?!


Twoją wypowiedź traktuje nieco z przymrużeniem oka, bo chyba tak też ją napisałeś...?  :big tongue: 
Nie dajmy się zwariować, takie sytuacje to już skrajności!
Równie dobrze ktoś może zacząć obserwować dom wyglądający na okazały z myślą, że właściciele z pewnością są majętni i wykorzystać okazje, kiedy Ci wyjadą... Może na niewielkiej wiosce z zaledwie kilkoma domami taka obserwacja nie pozostałaby niezauważona, ale w miejscu mniej odludnym... 
Takie sytuacje się zdarzają, nie ma co zaprzeczać, ale przecież nie zdarzają się codziennie!
Równie dobrze można zatrudnić firmę ochroniarską, która będzie zmieniać swoich pracowników, a nie jednego "ciecia"  :wink:

----------


## Misterhajt

> Na początku rzeczy które uważam za zbędne 
> 1. Kominek


 :yes: 



> 2. Klimatyzacja (być moze na piętrze by się przydała ale na parterze jest zbędna)


Nie masz klimatyzacji, więc cicho sza...



> 4. Wszelkie skosy i inne formy niepełnych kondygnacji


Nie masz skosów i nie wiesz, że reguluje się je ścianką kolankową. Nie mieszkałeś pod skosami 1,3m., więc cicho siedź.



> Rzeczy które uważam za niezbędne
> 1. Garaż min 40m2


Dla IVECO jest potrzebny. Dla samochodu osobowego wystarczy taki, żeby drzwi z jednej strony otworzyć i wysiąść. No chyba, że tam masz cały pierdolnik w tym garażu...



> 2. Pralnia (miejsce na prasowalnice, suszarki, kubły na brudy)
> 3. Dodatkowe pomieszczenie typu spiżarnia
> 4. Przynajmniej 2 prysznice + wanna
> 5. Wentylacja mechzniczna


Tutaj się zgadzam  :yes: 



> W mojej ocenie nie ma też czegoś takiego jak za duży dom. Im większy tym lepszy. Za duże mogą być jedynie koszty wzniesienia lub utrzymania ale im większy dom tym wygodniejszy 300m2 (z garażem) będzie odpowiednie dla 4-5 osób. 140m2 + garaż będzie ciasnei nie zapewni oczekiwanego komfortu.


A dlaczego nie 500m2??? Gdzie jest wg ciebie granica? 300m2 jest dobrze, ale 500m2 jeszcze lepiej wg twojej nomenklatury.



> Suszarka bębnowa uważam jest przereklamowana. można mieć ale nie jest niezbędna ani czymś co jest jakieś super w porównaniu do mozliwosci rozstawienia kilku suszarek zwykłych


To żeś teraz doje bał  :big grin:  Chcesz chałupę trzystumetrową, a pranie na linkach suszysz??  :big lol:  :big lol: 
Zmywarki też nie masz, tylko osuszacz?




> Brak odkurzacza centralnego postrzegam raczej w kategorii błędu


Ja ten twój post postrzegam w kategorii błędu. Czego ty się chłopie naćpałeś?

----------


## Misterhajt

> Mi też schody nie przeszkadzają, nawet nie rozważałem partnerówki. W razie W mam zaplanowany dodatkowy pokój na parterze.


Ale, jak widać, innym twoje schody przeszkadzają  :roll eyes:  :wink: 
Ten, co nie ma schodów, będzie pierdzielił - do usrania - że schody są BE!
Jedyną prawdą o schodach jest ta, że BYĆ MOŻE kiedyś będziemy mieli problemy z ich pokonaniem.
Oby nie, bo schody są zajebiste i takie pokonanie ich kilka(naście) razy w ciągu dnia, wpływa dobrze na naszą kondycję.

----------


## Kaizen

> Ten, co nie ma schodów, będzie pierdzielił - do usrania - że schody są BE!
> Jedyną prawdą o schodach jest ta, że BYĆ MOŻE kiedyś będziemy mieli problemy z ich pokonaniem.


Niemal pewne jest, że kiedyś będziesz miał problem z ich pokonaniem (nawet, jak jesteś abstynentem). To ich podstawowa wada. 
Miałem z pół roku rozwalone kolano. Rodzice opiekowali się dziadkami (dom piętrowy - tyle, że na "parter" też było trochę schodków. Męka. Koleżance jeszcze dziecko jakoś niespodziewanie szybko urosło i przeszło przez barierkę - cudem tylko na siniakach się skończyło.

----------


## cob_ra

> Ale, jak widać, innym twoje schody przeszkadzają 
> Ten, co nie ma schodów, będzie pierdzielił - do usrania - że schody są BE!
> Jedyną prawdą o schodach jest ta, że BYĆ MOŻE kiedyś będziemy mieli problemy z ich pokonaniem.
> Oby nie, bo schody są zajebiste i takie pokonanie ich kilka(naście) razy w ciągu dnia, wpływa dobrze na naszą kondycję.


Ponad 20 lat mieszkałem w domu ze schodami i pokonywałem je kilkanaście i więcej razy na dobę. Teraz jestem szczęśliwym posiadaczem parterówki. 
Na kondycję wpływa sport a nie pokonywanie schodów.

----------


## kemot_p

> Ale, jak widać, innym twoje schody przeszkadzają 
> Ten, co nie ma schodów, będzie pierdzielił - do usrania - że schody są BE!
> Jedyną prawdą o schodach jest ta, że BYĆ MOŻE kiedyś będziemy mieli problemy z ich pokonaniem.


Jedynej prawdy nie ma, każdy robi wg gustu  :yes: . Jedni wolą partnerówki, inni z poddaszem, nie ma sensu kruszyć o to kopii.

----------


## MhUser

schody kosztują cię z 10 do 20k + każdy metr kwadratowy, który zabierają schody na każdej kondygnacji * koszt 1 metra kwadratowego twojego domu (np. 12 * 3000)
jakieś 34-56k zł

----------


## Arturo72

> Ponad 20 lat mieszkałem w domu ze schodami i pokonywałem je kilkanaście i więcej razy na dobę. Teraz jestem szczęśliwym posiadaczem parterówki. 
> Na kondycję wpływa sport a nie pokonywanie schodów.


Święte słowa   :smile: 
Chociaż jedyne schody jakie pokonywalem to na 5 piętro jak winda padła   :smile:  
Ale widać,że masochistow nie brakuje   :big grin:

----------


## surgi22

> Święte słowa  
> Chociaż jedyne schody jakie pokonywalem to na 5 piętro jak winda padła   
> Ale widać,że masochistow nie brakuje


Jak czytam narzekania kolegów na schody to nie wiem czy się śmiać czy płakać. 
Rozumiem osoby z dysfunkcją ruchu ale nie ma lepszego ćwiczenia fizycznego wykonywanego mimochodem niż codzienne spacery po schodach. 
Ps. polecam narciarzom - sprawdzone od lat.

----------


## Elfir

surgi - wiesz, jak na muskuły dobrze działa pranie na tarze? Aż dziw, że lenie kupują pralki automatyczne.

----------


## surgi22

A wiesz Elfir jak używanie neuronów poprawia IQ ? Aż dziw, że niektórzy tego nie robią,

----------


## gawel

> 300m2 sprzątania...sama przyjemność.


O to to super. Ja mam taka modlitwę jak sprzątam: "Panie Boże dziękuję Ci Bardzo że stworzyłeś mnie dziadem i stać mnie było tylko na 130 m2  :wink:  Amen!"

----------


## Elfir

> A wiesz Elfir jak używanie neuronów poprawia IQ ? Aż dziw, że niektórzy tego nie robią,


Właśnie dziwię się, że nie stosujesz się do własnych mądrości.

----------


## Elfir

> O to to super. Ja mam taka modlitwę jak sprzątam: "Panie Boże dziękuję Ci Bardzo że stworzyłeś mnie dziadem i stać mnie było tylko na 130 m2  Amen!"


w sumie, gdybyś był bogatszy, sprzątałaby to służba.

----------


## surgi22

> surgi - wiesz, jak na muskuły dobrze działa pranie na tarze? Aż dziw, że lenie kupują pralki automatyczne.


Czasami Elfir lepiej milczeć niż odezwać się i rozwiać wszelkie wątpliwości.

----------


## surgi22

> w sumie, gdybyś był bogatszy, sprzątałaby to służba.


Genialne. Jak na to Elfir wpadłaś ? Szacunek  :cool:

----------


## cob_ra

> Jak czytam narzekania kolegów na schody to nie wiem czy się śmiać czy płakać. 
> Rozumiem osoby z dysfunkcją ruchu ale nie ma lepszego ćwiczenia fizycznego wykonywanego mimochodem niż codzienne spacery po schodach. 
> Ps. polecam narciarzom - sprawdzone od lat.


Mi wystarczy jak na dyżurze zrobie 5 do 15 kilometrów. A nigdy nie wiadomo kiedy padną nogi, sądząc po rodzinie najbliższej jest mi to pisane wcześniej czy później. Do tego ponoszenie kosztów ich zrobienia? Nie dziękuje.

----------


## Misterhajt

> Niemal pewne jest, że kiedyś będziesz miał problem z ich pokonaniem (nawet, jak jesteś abstynentem). To ich podstawowa wada.


I jak te miliony babci/dziadków, mieszkających w blokach, radzą sobie z pokonaniem sześciu schodków na parter, a nie daj Boże, 15 stopni, żeby dojść na pierwsze piętro?
Ty piszesz o sprawach ekstremalnych, typu złamanie nogi, niedowład itp. A ja ci mówię, że nawet ze złamaną nogą da się bez problemu wejść, korzystając z kuli i PORĘCZY SCHODOWEJ.

----------


## surgi22

Nie żartuj tak okrutnie Misterhajt. Powinno się zakazać budowy domów piętrowych - no chyba że będzie winda i dodatkowy agregat i UPS ( zasilające windę w razie braku prądu ). Ps. analogiczny zakaz powinien objąć domy podpiwniczone i ze strychem.

----------


## Misterhajt

> Rozumiem osoby z dysfunkcją ruchu ale nie ma lepszego ćwiczenia fizycznego wykonywanego mimochodem niż codzienne spacery po schodach.


Podobno lepsze są codzienne marsze z wiatrołapu do salonu i z powrotem  :wink:  Tylko, że to szybko się nudzi.
Natomiast ze schodami jest taki ambaras, że - chcąc niechcąc - musisz CODZIENNIE wysilić organizm do wysiłku.
SCHODY WYGRYWAJĄ, jeżeli chodzi o kondycję.
Dziękuję, dobranoc.

----------


## Misterhajt

> Powinno się zakazać budowy domów piętrowych - no chyba że będzie winda i dodatkowy agregat i UPS ( zasilające windę w razie braku prądu ). Ps. analogiczny zakaz powinien objąć domy podpiwniczone i ze strychem.


Analogiczny zakaz powinien również objąć przychodnie zdrowia, gdzie starsi ludzie muszą pokonać parę stopni, aby dostać się do (O)środka. Następnie ostatkiem sił udają się do rejestracji, a jak lekarz na pierwszym piętrze przyjmuje, to na półpiętrze stoją krzesła i butle z tlenem, a pielęgniarki chętnie pomagają im wdrapać się na pierwsze piętro...
Oh, wait!    :wink:

----------


## TeDy1989

Ale ta Wasza gadka na temat schodów jest jałowa... A argumenty za i przeciw macie takie że chyba dzieci w przedszkolu są w stanie wymyślić coś mądrzejszego...

----------


## Misterhajt

Póki co, to są jakieś wpisy PRZECIW - problem mają ci, którzy schodów nie mają  :cool: 
I niech sobie żyją w parterówkach, zamiast pierdzielić, jakie te schody są złe.

----------


## Arturo72

> Jak czytam narzekania kolegów na schody to nie wiem czy się śmiać czy płakać. 
> Rozumiem osoby z dysfunkcją ruchu ale nie ma lepszego ćwiczenia fizycznego wykonywanego mimochodem niż codzienne spacery po schodach. 
> Ps. polecam narciarzom - sprawdzone od lat.


Ćwiczenia to mają być przyjemnością a nie koniecznością a po kilku latach już udręką "o nie,znowu po raz setny dzisiaj muszę wchodzić do góry "   :wink: 

Jakiś konkretny cel mają schody i góra zamiast mieć wszystko na samym dole  ?

----------


## surgi22

Na tym polega możliwość wyboru - chcesz mieć schody - masz i jest OK, nie chcesz schodów - nie masz i jest OK. 
Ale pisanie o szkodliwości schodów jest śmieszne. Rozumiem że każdy z mieszkających w parterówce nie chodzi po schodach w pracy, na zakupach, w urzędach, unika chodzenia po górach ( można się zmęczyć ). Jeżeli ćwiczenia to tylko w klubie fitness .

----------


## Arturo72

> Na tym polega możliwość wyboru - chcesz mieć schody - masz i jest OK, nie chcesz schodów - nie masz i jest OK. 
> Ale pisanie o szkodliwości schodów jest śmieszne. Rozumiem że każdy z mieszkających w parterówce nie chodzi po schodach w pracy, na zakupach, w urzędach, unika chodzenia po górach ( można się zmęczyć ). Jeżeli ćwiczenia to tylko w klubie fitness .


Nie tyle "szkodliwość" schodów co wielce nie praktyczne rozwiązanie.

----------


## surgi22

> Ćwiczenia to mają być przyjemnością a nie koniecznością a po kilku latach już udręką "o nie,znowu po raz setny dzisiaj muszę wchodzić do góry "


Najlepszą formą utrzymania kondycji zarówno fizycznej jak i umysłowej jest stała aktywność ruchowa. A schody zapewniają ją za free i niejako , ,, przy okazji ". Jeżeli wejście kilkanaście razy dziennie na I piętro jest problemem to czas na kardiologa i/lub ortopedę i/lub neurologa.

----------


## surgi22

> Nie tyle "szkodliwość" schodów co wielce nie praktyczne rozwiązanie.


 :jaw drop:   a możesz poszerzyć myśl o niepraktyczności schodów w domach piętrowych ?

----------


## Kemotxb

Schody owszem są niepraktyczne bo trudno wnieść coś większego, trzeba je sprzątać a nie jest to łatwe w porównaniu z płaską powierzchnią, można się poślizgnąć, są drogie w wykończeniu, utrudniają komunikację, ale nie da się bez nich mieć domu piętrowego przeca czy takiego z poddaszem, no chyba że równia pochyła jako alternatywa  :smile: . Dla mnie schody to oddzielenie strefy spokoju od strefy dziennej, idę na górę i sobie drzemnę, jak ktoś przyjdzie to nie widzi że w majtach latam bo mam trochę prywatności. W parterówce wszystko jest w zasięgu wzroku każdego wchodzącego a tego nie lubię. Tyle samo schodów muszę pokonać idąc do siostry która mieszka na parterze w bloku co idąc na piętro u siebie w domu. Poza tym kupując fajny zestaw LED można schody poczynić bardzo atrakcyjnym dodatkiem do wystroju wnętrza. Znajomy ma takie i powiem że robią nastrój i wrażenie.

----------


## surgi22

> ktos cos pytal o szkodliwosc - mnie schody zaszkodzily - kiedy z nich spadlam, bo noga sie omsknela
> 
> a w ogole durna ta dyskusja jak debata nad wyzszoscia swiat BN i wielkanocnych


Durne to jest przekonanie parterowców o szkodliwości schodów, i przekonanie kominkowców że kominek to ekologiczna forma ogrzewania.

----------


## TAR

> Durne to jest przekonanie parterowców o szkodliwości schodów, i przekonanie kominkowców że kominek to ekologiczna forma ogrzewania.


i co ulzylo ci? twoje przekonania i tak wiekszosc  ma w 4 literach. a bezsensowne wypowiedzi zasmradzaja nie pierwszy juz watek.

----------


## surgi22

Jeżeli większość z 28 tys. postów koleżanki jest równie wysokich lotów jak powyższy to gratulację samopoczucia .

----------


## Elfir

Właśnie rozwiałeś wszelkie wątpliwości swoimi komentarzami  :smile:

----------


## surgi22

Elfir koleżanka jest już dużą dziewczynką i da sobie radę. 
A wasze przekonania o nieomylności wypowiadanych sądów są porażające. Troszkę więcej wiedzy, tolerancji  dla innych opinii i mniej agresji przydałoby się obu wielce zadufanym damom.

----------


## TAR

> Jeżeli większość z 28 tys. postów koleżanki jest równie wysokich lotów jak powyższy to gratulację samopoczucia .


moje samopoczucie ma sie doskonale :cool:  rozumiem ze wszelkie twoje posty i odpowiedzi do oponentow sa mega wysokich lotow. grunt to przekonanie o wlasnej nieomylnosci. moze poczytaj sobie swoje posty i pozachwycaj sie jakich to one lotow wysokich sa i jaki to kunszt pisarstwa opanowales :big lol: 

miala byc dyskusja a jest jak zwykle, kilku hejterow chlew zrobilo. :sick:

----------


## surgi22

Spojrzałaś w lustro ? Jeżeli wszystkie twoje posty są na poziomie tych ,,medycznych'' o unikaniu badań inwazyjnych to gratuluję. 
Również uważam że dyskusja o  przewagach domów parterowych nad piętrowymi są bezsensowne bo każda sytuacja jest inna i to co jest dobre dla jednego niekoniecznie jest idealne dla drugiego. A postami o szkodliwości schodów to koleżanki Elfir i TAR sobie wystawiają świadectwo merytoryczności. . 
Jeżeli dyskusja w/g Elfir i Tar jest wtedy gdy wszyscy zgadzają się z ich opiniami to należy współczuć forumowiczom. 
Ps. zanim TAR zaczniesz się bawić w lekarza to pomyśl że możesz dzięki swojej ,,wiedzy'' komuś zaszkodzić.

----------


## e_gregor

Pomagałem wnosić dziadka na drugie piętro w kamienicy. Teraz moja mama zaczyna mieć problem z 4 piętrem w bloku (bez windy). O ile chodzenie po 4 piętrach kilka razy dziennie z psem na spacer jest znośne to targanie zakupów już mniej. Rrodzice zaczęli rozglądać  się za mieszkaniem z windą lub na parterze na zamianę. Dlatego buduję parterówkę choć od dziecka jestem nauczony biegać na 4 piętro. A żeby się zmęczyć to biorę rower i jadę w góry. To dopiero jest wycisk!

----------


## piotrek0m

Ale wy dwie - Tar + Elfir jesteście równie przekonane o własnych nieomylnych jednoznacznie najlepszych wyborach, które dokonałyście. Luziczek. Nie musicie ciągnąc wątku o wyższości parterówek w których mieszkacie. Owszem jedna, dwie wypowiedzi które w waszym mniemaniu przedstawią wasze argumenty i starczy, po co mnożyć wątki. Zresztą często w waszych wątkach spotyka się nazbyt wielkie zaangażowanie emocjonalne co do własnych sądów i przekonań. Jak dla mnie w tymże wątku pokazujecie ewidentny przykład tzw efektu potwierdzenia. Po co same przed sobą macie udowadniać, że wasz wybór był najlepszy na świecie. Dla was taki był i ok....  :cool:

----------


## MhUser

Myślę, że jest sens powtarzać o pewnych sprawach ponieważ większość ludzi buduje na zasadzie bo sąsiad tak ma więc już się nie muszę zastanawiać.
Podobnie z tymi, którzy próbują udowadniać jak bardzo nie opłaca się korzystać z OZE, że się nie zwróci, że drogo, a potem robią sobie podjazd do garażu z granitu za 100k  :smile:

----------


## Kaizen

> Podobnie z tymi, którzy próbują udowadniać jak bardzo nie opłaca się korzystać z OZE, że się nie zwróci, że drogo, a potem robią sobie podjazd do garażu z granitu za 100k


Jeżeli montujesz PV dla szpanu, jak granit na podjeździe, to OK. Nie ma sensu liczyć opłacalności. Tak właśnie będę miał w domu zupełnie nieopłacalny kominek. I podobnie ogrodzenie z klinkieru - spokojnie bym zrobił ze 2x tańsze i też przyzwoicie wyglądające. Ale w obydwu tematach żona się uparła.

Ale w tematach, gdy to opłacalność decyduje o wyborze jednej z opcji - OZE bez dopłat się nie opłaca.

----------


## Elfir

> Ale wy dwie - Tar + Elfir jesteście równie przekonane o własnych nieomylnych jednoznacznie najlepszych wyborach


Przecież ja mam schody w domu!
Bo parterówka nie zmieściła się na mojej działce. 
Ale po co mam wychwalać coś, co jest niefunkcjonalne, tylko dlatego, że to mam?

Wiele osób na forum miało domy ze schodami i drugi dom budują bez schodów, jeśli tylko działka na to pozwala.
Nie uważasz, że warto temu poświęcić chwilę refleksji?

Bo dyskusja zaczęła się od użytkowniczki, która mając sporą działkę rozważała schody.
Czy kiedy planujesz wydać kilkaset tysięcy złotych nie wolisz zostać ostrzeżony o rozwiązaniach, które się nie sprawdzają, mogą powodować problemy, generują dodatkowe koszty? Możesz wówczas świadomie wybrać. 

Natomiast w przeciwieństwie do niektórych forumowiczów, nie robię personalnych przytyków, gdy się z kimś nie zgadzam (o ile ktoś mnie nie zaczepi). Ja stosuję argumenty merytoryczne a nie _ad personam._

----------


## namira

Elfir - swoim postem udowadniasz jedno -  w posiadaniu domu najwazniejsze jest położenie - mogłas kupić inną,większą działkę i wybudować wymarzoną parterówkę,trudno żebyś była zadowolona  z czegoś czego nigdy nie chciałaś,zdecydowana większośc buduje to co im się podoba i wybiera taki dom który spelnia oczekiwania domowników,a nie sąsiadów,,schody nie są szkodliwe,złe ani dobre,są po prostu elementem domu z p.u. czy piętrowego,mogę zrozumieć twoje narzekania,bo nie chcesz ale musisz,ale najbardziej na schody narzekają  tu mieszkańcy domów parterowych,którzy przecież ich nie posiadają :tongue:  Mieszkam sześć lat w domu z p.u. na działce 2500m2 i nie zamieniłabym go na żadną parterówkę.

----------


## MhUser

> Jeżeli montujesz PV dla szpanu, jak granit na podjeździe, to OK. Nie ma sensu liczyć opłacalności. Tak właśnie będę miał w domu zupełnie nieopłacalny kominek. I podobnie ogrodzenie z klinkieru - spokojnie bym zrobił ze 2x tańsze i też przyzwoicie wyglądające. Ale w obydwu tematach żona się uparła.
> 
> Ale w tematach, gdy to opłacalność decyduje o wyborze jednej z opcji - OZE bez dopłat się nie opłaca.


OZE to również pompy ciepła  :smile:

----------


## Elfir

> Elfir - swoim postem udowadniasz jedno -  w posiadaniu domu najwazniejsze jest położenie


Namira:
1. Działkę dostałam bez opcji odsprzedaży
2. Bez działki nie byłoby mnie stać na budowę, bo nie posiadałam takich pieniędzy
3. Działka mała, ale w centrum miasteczka, więc nie ma samych wad  :smile: 

Dlatego schody to zło konieczne - kompromis małej działki i małych funduszy. Ale zero wygody, bezpieczeństwa i funkcjonalności. 
Ok, może wzmocniłam nieco mięśnie nóg - ale wolę sama wybierać, kiedy chcę ćwiczyć, niż żeby zmuszał mnie do tego dom. 
Dlatego też mam pralkę automatyczną i nie noszę wiader z wodą ze studni aby wzmacniać barki  :wink: 

O tym, ze działka ma kluczowe znaczenie dla wygody zamieszkania też wszyscy trąbią na forum, w tym ja.

4. Jeśli ktoś nigdy nie mieszkał w domu, skąd ma wiedzieć co spełni oczekiwania domowników?
Skąd wzięło się powiedzenie "pierwszy dom dla wroga'?  
Dlatego lepiej czytać opinie innych, niż opierać się wyłącznie na własnych romantycznych przekonaniach - bez doświadczenia empirycznego.

----------


## kemot_p

> Dlatego schody to zło konieczne - kompromis małej działki i małych funduszy.


Nie generalizuj, może tak było w Twoim przypadku. U mnie dom z poddaszem był świadomym wyborem, parterówki odrzuciłem nie że względu na koszty, czy wielkość działki.
Gdybym miał opcję dostać działkę, która mi nie pasuje, na której nie zmieści się wymarzony dom, to wolałbym zaoszczędzić lub pójść do banku po kredyt i kupić taką jaką mi odpowiada.

----------


## kaszpir007

Ja mieszkałem kilka lat w domu z poddaszem użytkowym (najpierw 2 lata bez poddasza później po adaptacji z poddaszem).
Nowy dom jaki teraz wybudowaliśmy był już bez poddasza .

Co nas denerwowało ?

1. Przegrzewanie poddasza (mimo okolo 30-45cm wełny) 
2. Okna dachowe
3. Skosy
4. Schody 

Najbardziej schody , bo dzieciaki dostały górę i nonstop trzeba bylo latać góra , dół ...

Nowy dom już wiedziieliśmy że na pewno nie będzie z poddaszem ...

Ale rozumie tych co budują , bo często działki bardzo male , ograniczenia w WZ i można wybudować mały dom parterowy lub większy z poddaszem (lub piętrem) i wtedy nie ma dyskusji  :smile: 
Sądze że są tez osoby które mają duże działki i tez domy parterowe bo po prostu takie chcieli ..

Więc każdy buduje jak chce i co mu się podoba i jakie ma preferencje i wymagania ..

Co do grantu to sam bym chciał mieć podjazd z kostki granitowej bo granit jest bardzo wytrzymały i trwały i na pewno duuuużo bardziej wytrzymały i odporny i długowieczny niż te wszystkie kostki brukowe z betonu i itd , ale niestety cena ...

----------


## Elfir

> Gdybym miał opcję dostać działkę, która mi nie pasuje, na której nie zmieści się wymarzony dom, to wolałbym zaoszczędzić lub pójść do banku po kredyt i kupić taką jaką mi odpowiada.


Super. Tylko trzeba mieć zdolność i zarobki pozwalające na większy kredyt.

Poza tym dopiero budujesz dom. Owszem, wybrałeś schody, ale nie masz doświadczenia z codziennym użytkowaniem.

----------


## e_gregor

> Super. Tylko trzeba mieć zdolność i zarobki pozwalające na większy kredyt.
> 
> Poza tym dopiero budujesz dom. Owszem, wybrałeś schody, ale nie masz doświadczenia z codziennym użytkowaniem.


Tak... gdyby mnie było stac to budowałbym większą parterówkę, o bryle ciekawszej niż stodoła i z piwnicą pod całym domem, Piwnica jako moje warsztatowo-garażowo - akwarystyczne królestwo  :smile:

----------


## kemot_p

> Super. Tylko trzeba mieć zdolność i zarobki pozwalające na większy kredyt.
> 
> Poza tym dopiero budujesz dom. Owszem, wybrałeś schody, ale nie masz doświadczenia z codziennym użytkowaniem.


Od dziecka mieszkałem w domu z poddaszem i jeszcze piwnicą. Obecnie mam mieszkanie na 3 piętrze i na dodatek dwupoziomowe  :tongue:  więc wiem w co się "pakuję".

P.S. Wątek zboczył na źle tory.

----------


## Elfir

tez mieszkałam w bloku - nie da się tego porównać ze schodami w domu.

----------


## marcin225

> Dla mnie schody to oddzielenie strefy spokoju od strefy dziennej, idę na górę i sobie drzemnę, jak ktoś przyjdzie to nie widzi że w majtach latam bo mam trochę prywatności. W parterówce wszystko jest w zasięgu wzroku każdego wchodzącego a tego nie lubię.


To jest najlepszy argument za domem z poddaszem użytkowym wg mnie. W ilu parterówkach bym nie był to zawsze w oczy się rzucał ten brak prywatności. Na górę już raczej goście nie wejdą to może tam być cokolwiek.

----------


## piotrek0m

> J
> Co do grantu to sam bym chciał mieć podjazd z kostki granitowej bo granit jest bardzo wytrzymały i trwały i na pewno duuuużo bardziej wytrzymały i odporny i długowieczny niż te wszystkie kostki brukowe z betonu i itd , ale niestety cena ...


Bez wątpienia sama w sobie kostka granitowa jest trwała, a jej "łamany" kształt maskuje wszelakie uszkodzenia które z czasem mogą się pojawiać. Kluczową sprawą jest jednak jakość podbudowy, bo jak będzie źle wykonana, to kostki się pozapadają. W rejonach występowania na dolnym śląsku granit jest bardzo tani, oczywiście im dalej tym większe znaczenie odgrywa koszt dostawy, stąd urasta do rangi "ekskluzywnego"   :wink:

----------


## Kaizen

> OZE to również pompy ciepła


Zagadza się. Masz racje... I co dalej z tego wynika?

----------


## Arturo72

> U mnie dom z poddaszem był świadomym wyborem, parterówki odrzuciłem nie że względu na koszty, czy wielkość działki..


To tak jak u mnie,z tym,że ja poddasza nie brałem wogole pod uwagę   :wink: 
Może dlatego,że od zawsze mieszkałem w bloku a przez ostatnie 20 lat na parterze i zbyt wygodny byłem i nie uśmiechało mi się biegać tam i nazat po schodach   :big grin:

----------


## Elfir

> To jest najlepszy argument za domem z poddaszem użytkowym wg mnie. W ilu parterówkach bym nie był to zawsze w oczy się rzucał ten brak prywatności. Na górę już raczej goście nie wejdą to może tam być cokolwiek.


W większości parterówek strefa sypialna jest w innej części niż dzienna. Bardzo często ta strefa oddzielana jest dodatkowymi drzwiami. Dlaczego goście mieliby się tam kręcić?

----------


## kemot_p

> To tak jak u mnie,z tym,że ja poddasza nie brałem wogole pod uwagę  
> Może dlatego,że od zawsze mieszkałem w bloku a przez ostatnie 20 lat na parterze i zbyt wygodny byłem i nie uśmiechało mi się biegać tam i nazat po schodach


No i prawidłowo! Grunt to zbudować taki dom, który spełnia  indywidualne oczekiwania inwestora. Bez większych kompromisów.

----------


## VTS

Mieszkam w domu ze schodami na piętro. Ponieważ jestem już bardzo wiekowa na górę wchodzę rzadko . Mój pokój mam na parterze z łazienką przystosowaną dla osób niepełnosprawnych i jedno szczęście bo gdy miałam problem z kolanem i z trudem chodziłam taki układ był zbawienny.
Dopóki jest się młodym i sprawnym można dyskutować i wybierać, później nie ma już wyboru.
.

----------


## majka112

O co chodzi z tym brakiem prywatności w domu parterowym? Każdy dom można zaprojektować tak, by miał strefę prywatną. To tylko kwestia potrzeb i dobrego projektu.

----------


## Misterhajt

> Najlepszą formą utrzymania kondycji zarówno fizycznej jak i umysłowej jest stała aktywność ruchowa. A schody zapewniają ją za free i niejako , ,, przy okazji ". Jeżeli wejście kilkanaście razy dziennie na I piętro jest problemem to czas na kardiologa i/lub ortopedę i/lub neurologa.


BRAWO! :yes: 
Bardzo ładnie i z sensem napisane  :yes: 

Lecę czytać dalej, bo jestem do tyłu parę podstron...

----------


## Misterhajt

> Pomagałem wnosić dziadka na drugie piętro w kamienicy.


A fortepian? Wnosiłeś kiedyś fortepian?  :bash:

----------


## Misterhajt

> Co nas denerwowało ?
> 
> 1. Przegrzewanie poddasza (mimo okolo 30-45cm wełny) 
> 2. Okna dachowe
> 3. Skosy
> *4. Schody 
> 
> Najbardziej schody , bo dzieciaki dostały górę i nonstop trzeba bylo latać góra , dół ...*


No to faktycznie NAJWIĘKSZY PROBLEM.
Moje dzieciaki (13+5 lat) zapierdzielają po schodach sto razy dziennie (taka hiperbola) i cieszą się z tych schodów, jak głupie jakieś...  :rotfl: 
Ja też się cieszę i żonka moja również.
Także ten tego... schody są fajne, bo nie dość, że poprawiają kondycję, to jeszcze cieszą dzieci  :yes:

----------


## Misterhajt

> *W większości* parterówek strefa sypialna jest w innej części niż dzienna. *Bardzo często* ta strefa oddzielana jest dodatkowymi drzwiami. Dlaczego goście mieliby się tam kręcić?


- "Cześć kochani." Nie wchodźcie tam w lewo, tylko tutaj w prawo i nie zaglądajcie za te drzwi!

----------


## Arturo72

> Moje dzieciaki (13+5 lat) zapierdzielają po schodach sto razy dziennie (taka hiperbola) i cieszą się z tych schodów, jak głupie jakieś... 
> Ja też się cieszę i żonka moja również.


Wy też "jak głupie" cieszycie się,że możecie pobiegać po schodach tam i nazat  ?   :big grin: 
Matko święta,to co się z Wami dzieje jak dorwiecie się do ruchomych schodów   :big grin: 
Można sobie wyobrazić tylko   :big grin:

----------


## Arturo72

> - "Cześć kochani." Nie wchodźcie tam w lewo, tylko tutaj w prawo i nie zaglądajcie za te drzwi!


Dobry obyczaj nakazuje nie przyjmować gości w majtkach a sypialnie z reguły są ładnie zascielone także ten argument o "prywatności" jest z d...  :smile:

----------


## Misterhajt

> Wy też "jak głupie" cieszycie się,że możecie pobiegać po schodach tam i nazat  ?


No  :big grin: 
Troszkę kondycji nie zaszkodzi, ale ważne, że dzieci się cieszą, nieprawdaż?

----------


## Arturo72

> No 
> Troszkę kondycji nie zaszkodzi, ale ważne, że dzieci się cieszą, nieprawdaż?


Prawdaz byleby nie było "gdyby kozka nie skakala to by nóżki nie zlamala"....
Zrób im ściankę wspinankowa na elewacji to dopiero będą miały radoche   :wink:

----------


## Misterhajt

Dobrze.

----------


## Iscra

> - "Cześć kochani." Nie wchodźcie tam w lewo, tylko tutaj w prawo i nie zaglądajcie za te drzwi!


Eeee... to nie prowadzisz gości, jak są u Ciebie pierwszy raz, tylko niech sami szukają salonu?  :big tongue:

----------


## Bertha

Salon na wprost widać,  zaś dobrze wychowani goście pytają czy mogą tam wejśc gdzie nie byli wprowadzani czy oprowadzani.  A nie rozłażą się po mieszkaniu jak parzystokopytne na pastwisku.

----------


## Elfir

> - "Cześć kochani." Nie wchodźcie tam w lewo, tylko tutaj w prawo i nie zaglądajcie za te drzwi!


Cześć kochani, gdzie leziecie? Tamte drzwi to garaż. A te kotłownia. Za tymi jest wc. O tu jest salon.

Przecież architektura domu wskazuje trasy "reprezentacyjne". Chyba, że ktoś ma beznadziejnie zaprojektowany dom i salon schowany.

----------


## jajmar

> Dobry obyczaj nakazuje nie przyjmować gości w majtkach


O ja  cie pierniczę mam prawie 50 dych na karku i zawsze pod spodniami nosiłem majty, znaczy źle robiłem?

----------


## piotrek0m

> A fortepian? Wnosiłeś kiedyś fortepian?


Ale fortepian wnosi się zwykle raz,  dziadka chyba częściej.
Tak na marginesie.. ratownik medyczny jeżdżący w karetce kiedyś powiedział, że starzy ludzie zwykle umieszczeni są w najwyższej części domu i zawsze do nich trzeba się wdrapywać po schodach do najbardziej odległego pokoiku. Współczesne domy zwykle mają na parterze pokój, szumnie nazywany w projektach gabinetem, z reguły przy dolnej łazience. Idealne miejsce na starość (no... poza domem opieki  :cool: )

----------


## piotrek0m

> Prawdaz byleby nie było "gdyby kozka nie skakala to by nóżki nie zlamala"....
> Zrób im ściankę wspinankowa na elewacji to dopiero będą miały radoche


Niebezpieczeństwo, jeszcze na tych schodach nogi połamią... jak już nie ma wyjścia i musimy mieć schody, to montować ruchome, żeby nasze wychuchane dzieci nie nadwyrężyły się nadto... bo do szkoły podwozimy, na szachy podwozimy... tylko te schody wymuszają odrobinę ruchu.

----------


## piotrek0m

> - "Cześć kochani." Nie wchodźcie tam w lewo, tylko tutaj w prawo i nie zaglądajcie za te drzwi!


To nie tak... w tych czasach wizyty są zapowiadane i mieszkanie się gruntownie sprząta przed wizytacją gości. Sypialnia jest ładnie zasłana a majtki poupychane w szafach.

----------


## Kamila.

Nie rozumiem sensu tej dyskusji o schodach. 
Są tacy co mają i są zadowoleni, są tacy co mają i są niezadowoleni, są tacy co nie mają i są zadowoleni i w końcu ostatnia grupa - tacy co nie mają i są niezadowoleni że inni mają  :big tongue: 
Miałam, (teraz nie mam) ale w nowym domu znowu będę miała schody. Mimo tego że działka duża i mogliśmy zbudować wszystko co nam przyszło do głowy.
Po prostu* bardziej podoba nam się* możliwość fizycznego oddzielenia strefy prywatnej (w tym sali kinowo-rozrywkowej) od parteru. 
W salonie czy kuchni przyjąć możemy każdego gościa, natomiast sypialnia i cały około domowy komfort należy do nas i nikt poza domownikami naszym zdaniem nie powinien mieć tam wstępu.
Argument o starości jest z czapy, od tego mamy pokój na dole, w razie potrzeb  :big tongue:  A tak w ogóle to nie wiadomo co komu jest pisane, znam pana który ma 84 lata i śmiga po schodach szybciej niż ja  :roll eyes:

----------


## Kamila.

> to jaki jest sens budowac dom z pietrem skoro na stare lata i tak wyladujesz na parterze i do dyspozycji bedziesz miala maly pokoik


Tarciu, buduję dom na TERAZ. 
TERAZ ma mi być dobrze i wygodnie, nie wiem czy dożyję starości czy nie, nie myślę o tym  :big tongue: 
Poza tym parterówka jest niska a my z okien sypialni mamy piękny widok na las  :cool:  Ot taka zachcianka  :big grin: 
No i ostatni argument - pokoik ma jedyne 21,5 m2, może i jest mały ale wystarczający jak na sypialnię dla dwóch staruszków którzy już dawno zapomnieli do czego służy sypialnia (oprócz spania oczywiście)  :Lol: 



> wcale nie uwazam ze moje rozwiazanie jest super hiper i kazdy powinien je miec. a tylko ze dla mnie ono jest super.


Otóż to  :cool: Buduję dom aby mi i mojej rodzinie było super tu i teraz i żaden forumowicz, znajomy czy kolega nie podejmie decyzji za mnie. Tylko ja wiem co jest dobre dla MNIE, a to co dobre dla mnie nie musi być nawet przeciętne dla kogoś innego  :smile:  
A co będzie kiedyś? Tego nie wie nikt, więc wychodzę z założenia że szkoda czasu na dumanie i robienie czegoś na wszelki wypadek  :big grin: 





> bardziej nie rozumiem dyskusji o gosciach, w kazdym domu czy to pietrowym czy parterowym wlasciwie zaprojektowanym wydzielamy strefy ogolne i prywatne. moi goscie nie lataja po wszystkich pomieszczeniach, wiedza gdzie co jest ale tez nie musza sie zapowiadac bym musiala nie wiadomo jak sprzatac chate. porzadek trzymamy na biezaco. nie mamy chlewu. a jak cos sie nie nadaje do ogladania to sa drzwi zamkniete i kazdy logicznie myslacy tam nie wchodzi.


Nasi goście jak przychodzą to przeważnie siedzimy w ogrodzie (starym lub nowym, to zależy gdzie jesteśmy) i raczej nikt po domu nie łazi. Piętro jest wynikową naszych wyborów, zachcianek i możliwości finansowych.

----------


## kemot_p

> Po prostu* bardziej podoba nam się* możliwość fizycznego oddzielenia strefy prywatnej (w tym sali kinowo-rozrywkowej) od parteru. 
> W salonie czy kuchni przyjąć możemy każdego gościa, natomiast sypialnia i cały około domowy komfort należy do nas i nikt poza domownikami naszym zdaniem nie powinien mieć tam wstępu.
> Argument o starości jest z czapy, od tego mamy pokój na dole, w razie potrzeb  A tak w ogóle to nie wiadomo co komu jest pisane, znam pana który ma 84 lata i śmiga po schodach szybciej niż ja


My mamy takie same założenia co do domu. Budujemy na teraz, a czy za 40 lat będziemy z niego korzystać czy nie to się zobaczy. Dodatkowo parterówki nigdy nam się nie podobały, chcieliśmy mieć piętro. Nieprawdą jest forsowana tutaj teza, że wybór domu piętrowego podyktowany jest małą działką, czy innymi ograniczeniami.

----------


## Kaizen

Jak ktoś na starość zamierza zamknąć poddasze na cztery spusty, to lepiej zmienić dom.
A ja ktoś tam będzie mieszkał, to schody staruszkom czy połamańcom będą dezintegrowały domowników. Wolanie wnuczka czy synową przez telefon jak ma jakąś sprawę do zalatwienia na dole jest dla mnie trochę dziwne. A jak akurat rozmawia przez telefon to wymaga jednak biegania po schodach.

Do oddzielania ja uzywam drzwi. Kiedy nie chcę oddzielac - otwieram. Kiedy chcę - zamykam (w razie potrzeby na klucz np gabinet z dokumentami czy pomieszczenie z niebezpiecznymi narzędziami na czas wizyty przyjaciół z małymi dziecmi).

Schody nie mają zalet. Czasami to zło konieczne podobnie jak namiot na domu (tzw poddasze) do którego prowadzą.

----------


## piotrek0m

> to jaki jest sens budowac dom z pietrem skoro na stare lata i tak wyladujesz na parterze i do dyspozycji bedziesz miala maly pokoik


Otóż to... otóż to... kwintesencja - nie ma sensu budować domu piętrowego, bo (może) na starość nie dacie rady wejść na piętro... nic to, że przez 40 lat będziecie śmigać na to piętro. A jak was dzieci do domu starców wywiozą, to nie wiem, może w ogóle się nie budujcie ?

----------


## Kamila.

:big grin:

----------


## Kamila.

> Nieprawdą jest forsowana tutaj teza, że wybór domu piętrowego podyktowany jest małą działką, czy innymi ograniczeniami.


W naszej gminie minimalna powierzchnia działki budowlanej wynosi 1500 m2. My mamy 2x tyle, mogliśmy więc zbudować cokolwiek. 
Co ciekawe - budujące się okoliczne domy to stosunek 50:50 (kostki : parterówki), chyba zrobię wywiad z okolicznymi sąsiadami co skłania ich ku budowie tej, konkretnej bryły  :roll eyes: 
O innych ograniczeniach się nie wypowiadam gdyż nie posiadam  :big grin:

----------


## kemot_p

> W naszej gminie minimalna powierzchnia działki budowlanej wynosi 1500 m2. My mamy 2x tyle, mogliśmy więc zbudować cokolwiek. 
> Co ciekawe - budujące się okoliczne domy to stosunek 50:50 (kostki : parterówki), chyba zrobię wywiad z okolicznymi sąsiadami co skłania ich ku budowie tej, konkretnej bryły 
> O innych ograniczeniach się nie wypowiadam gdyż nie posiadam


Wątek zboczył na złe tory, na pewno nie o to autorowi chodziło. Spór porterówka czy z piętrem przypomina mi dywagacje o wyższości świat Wielkanocnych nad Bożym Narodzeniem. Niech każdy buduję to co się mu podoba...  :smile:

----------


## Stermaj

A może winda wszystkich pogodzi  :smile:

----------


## fotohobby

Schody to nie taki problem, ale za skosy podziękuję  :wink: 

Nie wybudowałbym domu bez:

- tarasu z dużą przesuwką
- bezobsługowego źródła ciepła
- wentylacji mechanicznej
- otwartej kuchni
- ogrodu 
- psa
- duzego pomieszxzenia technicznego (domku narzędziowego)

Kiedyś myślałem, że na tej liście musi być kominek, teraz wiem, ze nie

----------


## Aaricia23

> - tarasu z dużą przesuwką


+tarasu, NIE dla duzej przesuwki




> - bezobsługowego źródła ciepła


+tak




> - wentylacji mechanicznej


+tak




> - otwartej kuchni


-mam  i bardzo żałuje, nigdy już tego błedu nie zrobie. Wielki minus za hałas z kuchni oraz brak rozdzielenia pomeiszczenia do relasku od pomieszczenia "brudnego"




> - ogrodu


+ oczywiście




> - psa


mogę mieszkać bez psa  :smile: 




> - duzego pomieszxzenia technicznego (domku narzędziowego)


tak, maż dobudował sobie nawet warsztat za garazem po wprowadzeniu.

----------


## Elfir

Mam duża suwankę i mówiąc szczerze, rzadko otwieram na oścież, bo natychmiast cały salon jest pełen much. 
Używamy najczęściej wyjścia tarasowego przy kuchni.

----------


## cob_ra

> To nie tak... w tych czasach wizyty są zapowiadane i mieszkanie się gruntownie sprząta przed wizytacją gości. Sypialnia jest ładnie zasłana a majtki poupychane w szafach.


TO my chyba żyjemy w innych czasach, czy to goście czy nie staramy się trzymać ład i porządek. A goście potrafią wpaść niezapowiedzianie i co mamy się wstydzić pierdolnika w domu? Najlepiej burdel i nagle sprzątanie bo ktoś przyjdzie.

----------


## Adam626

Pietro w domu ma ten atut ze doswietlenie jest duzo lepsze niz na parterze. Widok z okien jest lepszy i jest wiecej swiatla ktore na wysokosci inaczej wpada niz na parterze (nie jest zaslaniane przez drzewa czy sasiadujace budynki). Osobiscie wole bardziej przebywac na pietrze niz na parterze. Oczywiscie mam na mysli pietro pelne. Skosy to konstrukcja ktorej polecam unikac.

----------


## Arturo72

> TO my chyba żyjemy w innych czasach, czy to goście czy nie staramy się trzymać ład i porządek. A goście potrafią wpaść niezapowiedzianie i co mamy się wstydzić pierdolnika w domu? Najlepiej burdel i nagle sprzątanie bo ktoś przyjdzie.


Święta racja ale może ja to już inne "tamte" pokolenie   :wink:

----------


## Adam626

Schody oczywiscie to koszt i powierzchnia nie wykorzystana x2.  Nie zrezygnowalbym ze schodow odciecie kondygnacji uwazam za praktyczne

----------


## Bracianka

A ja tam mam poddasze i drugi raz będzie parterówka (jak bozia da  :razz:  ).

----------


## surgi22

Nie dla domu bez:  WM z reku i GGWC i podłogówki.  Aktualne potwierdzają słuszność wyboru.

----------


## Dopiero.co

Nie wyobrażam sobie życia bez .. suszarki. 
Gdy zaczynaliśmy przebudowe domu, łazienki na piętrze i parterze projektowałam pod kątem " latania" z praniem i miejsca suszenia. Kto ma dzieci, zwłaszcza chłopaków ( bo dziewczynki mam wrażenie czystsze ) to wie o czym mówię .Codziennie GÓRA prania.  Miałam wrażenie, że moje życie wypełnione jest praniem, rozwieszaniem , czekaniem jak wyschnie , prasowaniem itp...  
Az tu nagle zepsuła się nasza 20-letnia pralka ( szczęśliwie) i zaczęliśmy rozglądać się za nową. Najpierw padł pomysł pralko-suszarki. Stanęło osobno na pralce i osobno suszarce.   Kupiliśmy tańsze modelę . I uważam, ze to był NAJLEPSZY mój zakup w ciągu ostatnich 15 lat. Zmywarka  i suszarka to absolutny "must have". Rzeczy wyjęte z suszarki jeszcze na ciepło i poukładane można spokojnie włożyć do szafy i nie trzeba prasować. Swoje bluzki wieszam po prostu na wieszak.  Dzięki temu całe pranie po 2 tygodniowych wakacjach ogarniamy w kilka godzin. Naprawdę WARTO

----------


## tkaczor123

Suszarka dobra rzecz przy małych dzieciach, kupiłem żonie bo miałem dość ciągle zwiększonej wilgotności jak prasowała i suszyła.
Ze sprzętów to płyta indukcyjna, zmywarka i suszarka.

----------


## kaszpir007

O suszarce myśleliśmy , bo mamy oddzielne pomieszczenie (pralnio-suszarnia) ale jak wyczytałem że program suszenia to 3 godziny to odpuściliśmy.
My korzystamy z programu szybkiego (40 minut jak dobrze pamietam) i rzeczy di prania zbieramy i duuuże pranie jest w sobotę robione. Są spokojnie 3-4 prania w pralce 7kg. Czasami więcej.
Gdybyśmy mieli za kazdym razem po 40minutach później dawać na 3 godziny do suszenia i tak z każdym praniem to pranie zajęło by nam kilka razy więcej czasu ..
To może i dobre jak się robi jedno pranie i później od razu suszy , ale przy dużej ilości prania raczej już nie ...

W domu mamy WM i pranie sobie wisi na sznurakch i suszarkach i szybko schnie  :smile:

----------


## TAR

suszarka to moj najlepszy zakup w ub. roku, zaluje ze tak pozno sie na to zdecydowalam.
Kaszpir jeszcze zadne pranie nie suszyło mi sie 3 godziny, cala suszarka zaladowana 7 kg. max 80 minut suche na pieprz. podane w tabelach czasy suszenia sa maksymalne dla prania, ktore nie jest odwirowane. odwirowana letnia koldra suszyla sie mniej niz godzine. przy mniejszym zaladunku suszenie tez trwa mniej niz godzine. tez daje na krotkie prania i jedno sie pierze, drugie w tym samym czasie suszy, w zasadzie oba urzadzenia zazebiaja sie czasowo. 

potwierdzam suszarka jest super, dla mnie jest rownorzedna z posiadaniem zmywarki. 




> Miałam wrażenie, że moje życie wypełnione jest praniem, rozwieszaniem , czekaniem jak wyschnie , prasowaniem itp...


 no wlasnie, weekendy spedzone w pralni zamiast na odpoczynku :sick: 




> W domu mamy WM i pranie sobie wisi na sznurakch i suszarkach i szybko schnie


wmawialam sobie to samo ale z wiekiem po prostu ma sie tego dosyc  :wink: 
z ciekawości pranie wieszasz ty czy małżonka?

----------


## katka

> Gdybyśmy mieli za kazdym razem po 40minutach później dawać na 3 godziny do suszenia i tak z każdym praniem to pranie zajęło by nam kilka razy więcej czasu


Moja suszarka ma taki program „Super 40”.

----------


## Adam626

Pranie po przejsciu przez suszarke nie pachnie tak jak wysuszone naturalnie. Traci zapach plynow do plukania.

Pranie z suszarki jest miekkie.ma to swoje zalety i wady. Po zalozeniu nie czuc takiej swiezosci jak w przypadku wysuszenia naturalnego.

----------


## Bertha

"Nie masz to jak pranie wywieszone na sznurku": tu sadza upadła, tam jaskółka przelatując oznaczyła a na poszwie dachowy obesraniec usiadł. Byłem tu - bęc!

----------


## TAR

> Pranie po przejsciu przez suszarke nie pachnie tak jak wysuszone naturalnie. Traci zapach plynow do plukania.
> 
> Pranie z suszarki jest miekkie.ma to swoje zalety i wady. Po zalozeniu nie czuc takiej swiezosci jak w przypadku wysuszenia naturalnego.


dla mnie to akurat same zalety, miekkie, nie pachnie plynem, odkłaczone, nie elektryzuje sie. przy stosowaniu suszarki w ogole nie sa potrzebne płyny zmiekczajace. 

przy obecnej jakosci powietrza odnosze wrazenie, ze pranie wysuszone naturalnie na dworzu akurat pachnie tym co zawieje czy zadymi, niekoniecznie świezoscia  :big grin:  a płyn jest tylko po to by te watpliwa swiezosc zamaskowac  :big grin:

----------


## Pod

E tam, pachnie nie pachnie, człowiek nie czuje zapachu swoich perfum po 5 minutach a co dopiero prania...
Suszarka ma tylko jedną wadę - koszt zakupu i koszt suszenia. Nie jest to dla osób które oglądają każdą złotowkę z dwóch stron. 
Pisze o suszarkach jako samodzielnych urządzeniach. Pralkosuszarki nie są polecane z wielu powodów, mają więcej was.

----------


## TAR

z zakupem sie zgodze ale juz z eksploatacja nie do konca, przy suszarce nie kupuje tylu plynow zmiekczajacych, ktore jak wiadomo malo nie kosztuja :cool:   w zasadzie sie wyrownalo. jednak wygoda i czas tez jest wartoscia dodana  :smile:

----------


## Pod

3 suszenia i ci zje pradu za tyle co kosztuje butla płynu zmiekczającego, którego zreszta nie musisz stosować.

----------


## brylekpl

> O to to super. Ja mam taka modlitwę jak sprzątam: "Panie Boże dziękuję Ci Bardzo że stworzyłeś mnie dziadem i stać mnie było tylko na 130 m2  Amen!"


jakby Cię Pan Bóg dziadem nie stworzył to i na sprzątaczkę by cie było stac. Tyle na temat duzego domu i sprzatania. kiedys było takie przysłowie - jak cie stac na krowe to na łańcuch też.

----------


## brylekpl

> to jaki jest sens budowac dom z pietrem skoro na stare lata i tak wyladujesz na parterze i do dyspozycji bedziesz miala maly pokoik  
> 
> .


zamontowanie krzesełka windy nie jest ogromnie kosztowne i temat chodzenie po schodach jak juz sie nie da jest rozwiązany. Jak ktos całe zycie po schodach chodzi to tak szybko nie zaniemognie. A z drógiej strony budowac dom na całe życie z mysla o ostatnik zwykle miesiacach zycia to też słaby sens.

----------


## Adam626

Suszenie pewnie nie zje wiecej niz 1kwh wiec 0,60 pln wiec juz nie przesadzajmy z ttmi kosztami

----------


## Kaizen

> 3 suszenia i ci zje pradu za tyle co kosztuje butla płynu zmiekczającego, którego zreszta nie musisz stosować.


Susząc rozwieszone pranie musisz dostarczyć i tak ciepła do odparowania. Więc i tak za suszenie płacisz, chociaż sobie z tego nie zdajesz sprawy. Jak masz rekuperator, to trochę tego ciepła odzyskasz potem (ale nie tyle, co można wnioskować z % sprawności TEMPERATUROWEJ bo to ściema marketingowe i jakoś producenci nie chwalą się sprawnością rzeczywistą).
A susząc suszarką koszt suszenia zmniejsza koszt ogrzewania - bo to ciepło zostaje w domu. Warto sprawdzić jaki pobór prądu na cykl producent deklaruje, a potem sprawdzić miernikiem - bo różnice zależą od technologii i są ogromne. Oszczędna zużyje niewiele ponad 1kWh/cykl a może i mniej.

Latem faktycznie, można oszczędzić nie używając suszarki.

----------


## Dopiero.co

Suszarka to przede wszystkim niesamowita wygoda i ogromna oszczędność czasu.
Z tego powodu uważam, że są to bardzo dobrze wydane pieniądze. W ogóle mi ich nie żal, żałuje, że nie zdecydowaliśmy się na to parę lat temu.

KAszpir: najczęściej używamy programu 100 minutowego. Suszy idealnie. JAk naładuje zupełnie pełny bęben , tak na maxa to mi suszarka włącza dłuższy program. 2 i pół h.

Chętnym na suszarkę radzę zdecydowanie kupować pralkę i suszarkę osobno, najlepiej jednej firmy, bo można montować w słupek.

----------


## jajmar

Mamy od kilku lat pralko-suszarkę i pomimo że cykl pranie suszenie trwa długo to ciężko się bez tego obyć. Awaria elektrozaworu to nam dość mocno uświadomiła. Jako plus jednego urządzenie, wkłada się prani i wyjmuje suche ciuchy a że to trwa ~7 godzin......... ale bez ingerencji bez przekładania. Ja polecam tego typu urządzenia.  Pranie często włączane wieczorem -rano ubrania gotowe do zakładania.

----------


## Kaizen

> ale bez ingerencji bez przekładania. Ja polecam tego typu urządzenia.  Pranie często włączane wieczorem -rano ubrania gotowe do zakładania.


Co to za urządzenie, że ma taką samą ładowność prania i suszenia? 
Czy ładujecie tylko część pojemności do prania, żeby suszarka dała radę?

To jest podstawowa wada takiego urządzenia, że wszystkie które oglądałem mają inną pojemność prania, inną suszenia - więc wypada po cyklu prania wyjąć część prania i rozwiesić albo niech sobie leży i czeka, aż pralkosuszarka upora się z pierwszą częścią.

----------


## jajmar

> Co to za urządzenie, że ma taką samą ładowność prania i suszenia?


Coś elektroluksa ( 15 coś tam....... mogę odszukać jutro symbol), nie pamiętam czy wg danych ma tą samą wagę pranie suszenie, ale jakoś tak do fula nie ładujemy i działa. Do tej pory raz się zdarzyło ze nie wysuszyło bo było za "ciężko" a w  zasadzie był inny problem za ciasno w bębnie i nie dało się maszynie tego ułożyć - wyważyć. Ale maszyna nie tania,  2 usterki na gwarancji i 2 już po.  Coś koło 4 lat to mamy.

----------


## piotrek0m

> Co to za urządzenie, że ma taką samą ładowność prania i suszenia? 
> Czy ładujecie tylko część pojemności do prania, żeby suszarka dała radę?


Dokładnie tak - z tego co czytałem suszarki mają mniejszą pojemność niż pralki. Skoro mam pralkę o pojemności 8 kg (a ładuję pewno z 10 kg). to musiałbym dzielić suszenie na 2 razy - tak ?! Albo część suszyć na suszarce ?

----------


## tkaczor123

> Co to za urządzenie, że ma taką samą ładowność prania i suszenia? 
> Czy ładujecie tylko część pojemności do prania, żeby suszarka dała radę?
> 
> To jest podstawowa wada takiego urządzenia, że wszystkie które oglądałem mają inną pojemność prania, inną suszenia - więc wypada po cyklu prania wyjąć część prania i rozwiesić albo niech sobie leży i czeka, aż pralkosuszarka upora się z pierwszą częścią.


Ja mam odwronie
Electrolux EWF1264EOW 6kg załadunku
Electrolux EDP12074PDW 7 kg załadunku
Pierzemy i suszymy w dzień w nocy to nawet szum wentylacji mechanicznej mi przeszkadza a co dopiero pralka.

----------


## Pod

> Suszenie pewnie nie zje wiecej niz 1kwh wiec 0,60 pln wiec juz nie przesadzajmy z ttmi kosztami


Nie masz chyba pojęcia o tym ile zjada suszarka. To jest po prostu grzejnik. Typowa suszarka zjada od 3.8 do 4.7 KWh czyli miedzy 2 a 3zł na cykl. Specjalnie sprawdziłem 4 najpopularnijesze modele na ceneo. Chyba że masz drogi sprzęt z pompą ciepła ale ten wydatek nigdy sie nie zwróci a awaryjność takich suszarek jest kilka razy wieksza niż tych prostych. Suszarka to bardzo komfortowe i przydatne urzędzenie ale na pewno nie jest tanie w uzywaniu. U nas to okolo 80zł miesiecznie na prąd więcej (dwójka dzieci).

----------


## kemot_p

Efektywność energetyczną podają producenci, można sprawdzić na stronach sklepów tak jak pisze Pod - przy pełnym załadunku (7-8kg) wyjdzie ok. 4kWh na cykl.

----------


## 123budujemy

Ja teraz duszę się będąc u kogoś w mieszkaniu, nie wyobrażam sobie powrotu do bloku polecam wszystkim, którzy się wahają kupno mieszkania czy budowa domu,  wybrać oczywiście tą drugą opcję

----------


## tkaczor123

> Nie masz chyba pojęcia o tym ile zjada suszarka. To jest po prostu grzejnik. Typowa suszarka zjada od 3.8 do 4.7 KWh czyli miedzy 2 a 3zł na cykl. Specjalnie sprawdziłem 4 najpopularnijesze modele na ceneo. Chyba że masz drogi sprzęt z pompą ciepła ale ten wydatek nigdy sie nie zwróci a awaryjność takich suszarek jest kilka razy wieksza niż tych prostych. Suszarka to bardzo komfortowe i przydatne urzędzenie ale na pewno nie jest tanie w uzywaniu. U nas to okolo 80zł miesiecznie na prąd więcej (dwójka dzieci).


Wydatek ten zwróci się pewnie po 9 latach ale czy warto? Awaryjność z pompą dużo większa niż bez. 
Zaraz będę robił pranie to zobaczę ile mi zje energii na pranie i osobno szuszenie. Mam całą stertę ubrań.
35,5 KWh od zainstalowania czujnika zobaczymy.

----------


## tereska77

Susze prawie wszystko, program "suche do szafy". Uwielbiam reczniki wysuszone w suszarce, takie fajne, mieciutkie.
Zapach plynu do plukania niestety prawie znika po suszeniu, ale mam zamiar kupic i wyprobowac chusteczki zapachowe  :wink: 
Jedyny minus- musze prasowac posciel... Wymietolona jest strasznie po wysuszeniu.

Mam dwie pralki i czesto zdarza mi sie, ze piore jednoczesnie w obu (jedna np. pranie w 40st, druga 60), a potem wszystko razem przerzucam do suszarki. Suszarka ma zaladunek 8kg, wiec pralki oczywiscie niepelne.

Na stronie sklepu dla mojej suszarki jest podane:
Zużycie energii załadunek pełny / częściowy [kWh]   2.65 / 1.34

----------


## tkaczor123

35.5-39.1
35,5 - 36,7 =1,2 KWh Pralka
39,1 - 36,7 =2,4 KWh szuszarka
wzrost temperatury w pomieszczeniu 6m2 po podłodze o 7,5 st.
Pralka program 1:20 bawełna eco
Szuszarka program 1:35 suche do szafy

----------


## jajmar

> Nie masz chyba pojęcia o tym ile zjada suszarka. To jest po prostu grzejnik. Typowa suszarka zjada od 3.8 do 4.7 KWh czyli miedzy 2 a 3zł na cykl. Specjalnie sprawdziłem 4 najpopularnijesze modele na ceneo. Chyba że masz drogi sprzęt z pompą ciepła ale ten wydatek nigdy sie nie zwróci a awaryjność takich suszarek jest kilka razy wieksza niż tych prostych. Suszarka to bardzo komfortowe i przydatne urzędzenie ale na pewno nie jest tanie w uzywaniu. U nas to okolo 80zł miesiecznie na prąd więcej (dwójka dzieci).


Trochę tego wpisu nie rozumiem. Oglądanie TV też kosztuje , pisanie na necie itd.

----------


## tkaczor123

Jakby wszystko przeliczać to mój odpoczynek też kosztuje $$ - mógłbym w tym czasie zarabiać.
Tak to oglądałem mecz, zjadłem kebaba i wypiłem 4 piwa sama strata.
Najlepiej to nie żyć :wink:

----------


## jajmar

> Jakby wszystko przeliczać to mój odpoczynek też kosztuje $$ - mógłbym w tym czasie zarabiać.
> Tak to oglądałem mecz, zjadłem kebaba i wypiłem 4 piwa sama strata.
> Najlepiej to nie żyć


Ale to każdy z nas ponosi i nie marudzi, a suszarka to wybór albo wyjmujesz nosisz suszysz albo włączasz program i ci sporo odpada ale kosztuje.

----------


## tkaczor123

Fakt kosztuje, ja kupiłem z myślą o okresie zimowym w lecie to na tarasie będę suszył - nie że zaoszczędzę tylko z powodów jak koledzy pisali.
Wątek trochę zboczył

----------


## kaszpir007

> z ciekawości pranie wieszasz ty czy małżonka?


Żona  :smile: 

Dodatkowo od znajomej która ma suszarkę dowiedzieliśmy się że suszarka niszczy ubrania i że już jej nie używa i stoi sobie nie używana , dodatkowo jakiś dziwny zapach tak suszonych obrań jest ...

Więc opinie dośc skrajne. 

Problemu z miejscem nie mamy więc jest gdzie suszyć i szybko schnie .w lato będzie suszone na zewnątrz ...

Ale sami myśleliśmy o suszarce , ale opinie skrajne a czas suszenia podany tez mało zachęcający ...

Z tym czasem może być jak w zmywarkach. Jedynie tryb "ECO" odpowiada zużyciu prądu i wody podawanym przez producenta i tymi wartościami się chwali na certyfikacie energetycznym a inne programy zużywają już duuuzo więcej prądu i wody ...
Być może tak samo jak w suszarkach. Jest program ECO ktgóry długo trwa ale zużywa najmniej prądu ..

----------


## marcin225

> Ale to każdy z nas ponosi i nie marudzi, a suszarka to wybór albo wyjmujesz nosisz suszysz albo włączasz program i ci sporo odpada ale kosztuje.


No wiesz zamiast kebaba mógł zjeść kanapkę a zamiast piwa wypić 4 szklanki wody  :big grin:

----------


## TeDy1989

Mógłby, tylko po co?  :wink: 

Mozna suszyć na dworze lub zimą w przedpokoju, tylko po co?

Można prać w domu, w wannie na tarce jak nasze babcie zamiast kupować pralke, tylko po co?

Można się raz w tygodniu całą rodziną w misce wody wykąpać, tylko po co?

I tak można jeszcze długo  :smile:  Nie ma co namawiać jedni drugich. Chyba że chcecie podyskutować o "wyższości mojszej wyższości nad twojszą wyjszością" to proponuję założyć osobny temat, bo się jakiś dziwny bałagan robi  :smile:  

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## Kaizen

> Mozna suszyć na dworze lub zimą w przedpokoju, tylko po co?


Tu akurat jest drobna zaleta suszenia rozwieszonego prania - nawilżanie powietrza (to tak w temacie "po co").

----------


## dwiecegly

jak reku wyszusza powietrze to wie każdy kto go ma więc jak ktoś pisze że suszenie prania w domu to jakaś wada ze względu na powietrze bo mogę się tylko skrzywić. 
I jasne że wszystko kosztuje, można jeździć Fiatem a można Mercem jak kogoś stać, kwestia komfortu. Ale porównywanie konieczności jedzenia z koniecznością suszarki do prania jest conajmniej nietrafione.
Jak ktoś ciułał każdy grosz żeby sie wybudować a teraz oszczędza do raty kredytu to ja mu suszarki nie polece, można bez niej żyć, a rachunek za prąd może być nawet o stówke mniejszy jesli sie sporo pierze i suszy. Ja suszarkę mam, producent podaje na normlanym programie 4.2KW a pełnym załadunku no i jak zmierzyłem to tyle bierze. Jakby nie było 2.5zł za każdym razem. Okolo 30-40 prań miesiecznie i jest stówka.

----------


## surgi22

Dla mnie suszarka ma więcej wad niż zalet ale jest to mocno subiektywne odczucie. 
PS. podobnie jak z kominkiem, decyzja o nieposiadaniu podjęta z premedytacją.

----------


## tkaczor123

Dla każdego to sprawa indywidualna,niemniej jest racją że powoduje szybsze niszczenie ubrań, dla jednych to wada dla innych zaleta - można szybciej odświeżać garderobę.  Co do kominka to też zależy od punktu siedzenia. Znajoma miała kominek i kotłownie na paliwo stałe, w ciągu 8 lat zapaliła w nim 6 razy, stwierdziła że tylko miejsce w salonie jej zajmuje, wystawiła za 600zł jako używany i w tym samym dniu był kupiec.Ja akurat lubię palić dla ognia i atmosfery - wadą niestety jest to że jest za gorąco i muszę okna otwierać.

----------


## julson2

Bez wygodnego fotelu

----------


## Wojciech010

> Suszenie pewnie nie zje wiecej niz 1kwh wiec 0,60 pln wiec juz nie przesadzajmy z ttmi kosztami


Oczywiście, że może tyle zjeść prądy a często i więcej.

Wracając do tematu ja nie wyobrażam sobie małego ogródka, który niebyłby zasłonięty iglakami, to taki skrawek prywatności, gdzie mógłbym bez krępacji robić grila, opalać się czy pić piwko ze znajomymi  :smile:

----------


## surgi22

Zdecydowanie dom bez ogrodu to nie dom

----------


## bajprzeznet

Ale o jakim ogrodzie mówimy? Mini ogrodzie botaniczny, czy kawałku zieleni z krzewami, iglakami i paroma kwiatami?

Wiadomo że pierwszy jest przyjemniejsza opcją, ale wymaga sporo pracy.
Ale fakt - dom bez tarasu, i nawet kawałka zieleni to bardzo słaba opcja.

A swoją drogą fajny temat o suszeniu prania się zrobił - już wyliczenia czy suszarka jest ECO czy nie, czy warto, analiza zużycia prądu vs zużycia wiatru podczas suszenia  :smile:  

I Jedni próbują udowodnić że suszenie jest opłacalne i kosztuje mało, drudzy że to zbędny wydatek.
Moim zdaniem to jest właśnie odpowiedź - dla jednych wydanie nawet 4zł za to że za godzine mają suche i chowają do szafy to  super sprawa, dla innych to wywalanie pieniędzy w błoto...e tzn. w pranie  :smile: 
Jedni mają dom 400m2, inni 66m2, jedni jeźdzą V6 na benzynie, inni na LPG, a jeszcze inni rowerem.
Każdy ma inny pułap budżetu i w innych dziedzinach szuka oszczędności oraz ma inne potrzeby.
I każdy ma troche racji.

----------

